# Faveorite GAME QUOTE



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

Edward ff4> you spoony bard
Peach mario 3 ''thank you mario but our princess is in another castle ha ha just kidding bye bye''

Whats yers ^v^


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 17, 2007)

"Naughty Secrets!" ~ Interrogator Vishas, WoW
"I'll rip the secrets from your flesh!" ~ Interrogator Vishas, WoW
"I'm going to rip off your arms and use them to beat you into submission!" ~ Rend Blackhand, WoW


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 18, 2007)

"If at first you don't succeed, you fail."


----------



## Watch (Oct 18, 2007)

"The cake is a lie"


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

Watch said:
			
		

> "The cake is a lie"



THE CAKE IS A TRUTH!


----------



## Watch (Oct 18, 2007)

lance.f said:
			
		

> Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's first a lie, then having to go through dangerous, futuristic machineries that crush you, with turrets that shoot bullets and rockets here and there, and finally a giant AI that wants to kill you by filling up the room with neurotoxin, the cake becomes the truth...

Oh, I know, there's a quote from the Half-Life series!

"..." -Gordon Freeman


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

...wow....okay then got lies


----------



## themocaw (Oct 18, 2007)

"That thing you burnt up isn't important to me. It's the fluid catalytic 
cracking unit. It made shoes for orphans. Nice job breaking it, hero."

"What are you doing? Stop it! I-i-i-i-i-... Weeee are pleased that you made it 
through the final challenge where we pretended we were going to murder you. We 
are very very happy for your success. We are throwing a party in honor of your 
tremendous success. Place the device on the ground, then lie on your stomach 
with your arms at your sides. A party associate will arrive shortly to collect 
you for your party. Make no further attempt to leave the testing area. Assume 
the 'Party Escort Submission Position' or you will miss the party."

The funniest part was this guy on the Penny Arcade forums who complained that he couldn't figure out how to assume the Party Escort Submission Position and was wondering how to do it.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

anything from zelda CD-I


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 18, 2007)

"i hear it's amazing when the famous purple stuffed worm in flap-jaw space with the turning fork does a raw blink on Hara-Kiri Rock. i need scissors! 61!"

-Metal Gear Solid 2 sons of liberty


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

all your base..now theres one i thought i would here by now


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Oct 22, 2007)

Um... damn near any line from the first Resident Evil game and it wasn't so much what they said, but how they said it X3


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude, RE's opening FMV was made of Dodgey Awesome.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 22, 2007)

Today's the first day of the end of your lives.
I'm sorry apparently I'm feeling a little psychotic today.
Oh god, did someone slaughter a goat in here? No seriously I wanna know.
And one for your mother, and one  for the pope, and one for bobo the space money, and cause you're fugly, and one because I have ammo left, and one just because I can.
Never underestimate the power of stupid things in large numbers.

I'm sure there's a LOT more I could pick out but not now.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 22, 2007)

Been playin' a bit of Postal 2 eh?


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 22, 2007)

"Shall I push the button?!" - SCUD Launcher, Generals
"What's over HEEEEeerrr...?" - Crazy Ivan, Red Alert 2
"Well done, android. The Enrichment Center once again reminds you that Android Hell is a REAL place where you WILL be sent at the first sign of defiance." - GLaDOS, Portal
"The Enrichment Center once again reminds you that the Weighted Companion Cube cannot speak. In the event that the Weighted Companion Cube DOES speak, the Enrichment Center urges you to disregard it's advice" - GLaDOS, Portal
"Behold, the bringer of light." - Nuke Cannon, Generals
"Look Mr. Bubbles! An angel!" - Little Sisters, BioShock
"What can I do with this one, Aphrodite? She WONT *stab* STAY *stab* STILL!!! *stab* I try to make them beautiful... But they always come out WRONG! This one, too fat! This one, too tall! This one, TOO SYMMETRICAL! AND NOW- What's this, Goddess? An intruder! He's ugly! Ugly! UGLY!!!" - Dr. Steinman, BioShock
"BEEEEEEEEEES!!!" - Splicers, Bioshock
"Bah! Too many little men on this team!" - Heavy Weapons Guy, Team Fortress 2
"Oh ho ho ho ho... That slaps me on the knee!" - HWG, TF2
"Ya-da-da-da-da-da-da-da Ya-da-da-da-da-da-da-da Da-da-doo-doo-da-ba-da Ka-boom! KA-boom!" - HWG, TF2
"MPPHEH!" - Pryo, TF2
"You are WEAK! You are all BLEEDERS!" - Soldier, TF2
"Please! N-No more kicking!" - Gretchin, WH40K Dawn of War
"Oy! You Boyz folleh me, or I'll give ya a thump!" - Big Mek, DoW
"Eh... Which button makes dis t'ing go?" - Killa Kan, DoW
"DAAAANCE, 'UMIES! DAAAAANCE!" - Flash Gitz, DoW: Dark Crusade
"Do you hear the voices, too?!" - Chaos Lord, DoW
"WE'S ALL GONNA DIE!!! D:" - Slugga Boyz, DoW


...Damn. That's enough for now.


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 22, 2007)

"Please dont cry its just a waste of good suffering"
Ut2004 Nightmare taunt

"i guess you didnt think you were going to die today haha"
Postal 2

"Awwkwaad"
Quake Wars

"mulphed mwhaha"
TF2 pyro


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 22, 2007)

"You are dead!" -God of War 
and
"We have _excellent_ items, and _reasonable_ prices." -Baulder's Gate (PS2)


----------



## psion (Oct 22, 2007)

*Mumbles incoherently*  "And all I came for was a shoelace... He said he was a knight so I kicked him in the shins!"- George from Hellgate: London.
"If I continue to drink my milk, will I grow up into a giant Greek god such as yourself?"- Techsmith 101, Hellgate: London
Both were chosen because they were hilariously dumb.

"Some people think they can outsmart me." *sniffles*  "Maybe, maybe."  *stonic faced*  "I have yet to meet one who can outsmart a bullet!"- HWG, TF2
"What makes me a good Demoman?  Well if I was a bad demoman, I wouldn't be here discussing it with you, now would I!"  Demoman, TF2

It's been a while since I've played, don't have too many quotes at the moment.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 24, 2007)

"Hit It's weak point for MASSIVE damage!" -navi
"Where's the weak point?!" -link
"I pity the fool who think I got a weak point" -Mr. T


----------



## yak (Oct 24, 2007)

My favorite game quote would probably go the message found on a PDA, recovered from the body of the dead Gordon Freeman, in one of the location in the game Stalker. He was complaining that he got used to being thrown in some locations at random, but WTF why Ukraine all of a sudden, what the hell is this place?
I LOL'd for real.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 24, 2007)

"That was too close, you were almost a Jill Sandwitch"-resident evil(or was it Jibble sandwitch, it sounded more like that)


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2007)

"Its a secret to everybody"


----------



## lance.f (Oct 24, 2007)

"mah Booi"


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 26, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> My favorite game quote would probably go the message found on a PDA, recovered from the body of the dead Gordon Freeman, in one of the location in the game Stalker. He was complaining that he got used to being thrown in some locations at random, but WTF why Ukraine all of a sudden, what the hell is this place?
> I LOL'd for real.



I lol'd. Easter-eggs for the win.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 26, 2007)

You must construct additional pylons!!!!

Spawn more overlords!!!!


----------



## lance.f (Oct 26, 2007)

" Heres the locks pick, since your master of unlocking will do"


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 26, 2007)

WOULD YOU KINDLY

"A man chooses, a slave obeys" -Andrew Ryan, Bioshock

Among a few others mentioned earlier.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 26, 2007)

"Thank you for saving me, but the princess is in another castle!!!"

.......KFJKLDDFSSHFYERISJDSK :evil:


----------



## Lonely (Oct 27, 2007)

"I may not be a Hero, but I can give you Heroic deals!"
Kariko Village General Store ~ Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 27, 2007)

"You Spoony Bard!"


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 27, 2007)

"Hey Mario, what's that you're standing in?" -Random Toad in the Mushroom Kingdom (SM:RPG)

....


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 27, 2007)

"Dashing through the snow, with rockets and grenades, time to blow some holes, in an alien's face!" ~ Serious Sam (sang in the same tone used for the actual Christmas song "Dashing Through the Snow")


----------



## psion (Oct 27, 2007)

mrchris said:
			
		

> WOULD YOU KINDLY
> 
> "A man chooses, a slave obeys" -Andrew Ryan, Bioshock
> 
> Among a few others mentioned earlier.



"Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow?  "No!" says the man in Washington, "It belongs to the poor." "No!" says the man in the Vatican, "It belongs to God."  "No!" says the man in Moscow, "It belongs to everybody."  I rejected those answers, instead I chose the impossible.  I chose RAPTURE!"   -Andrew Ryan, Bioshock, arguably the most thought-provoking if not the baddest video game intro ever.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 27, 2007)

The blurbs on the Guitar Hero II loading screens are pretty good:

"You need a mini-fridge in your practice space.  It's more important than a bassist."
"If your drummer is too tired for an encore, then your drummer is too tired for the after-party."

More later.


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

HEAD SHOT<OVER KILL<OMFG, unreal tornament


----------



## Zestence (Oct 27, 2007)

"about that beer i owed ya..." - barney calhoun, HL2
what makes this one my favorites is the fact that barney and gordon did not meet during the black mesa incident.

and now to GlaDOS quotes, my new favorite crazy A.I 

"you will be baked, and then there will be cake"

"touching the floor will result in a unsatisfactory mark on your official testing record, followed by death"

"the weighted companion cube will never threaten to stab you, and infact, cannot speak"

"the cake is a lie..." (you saw this coming)

and then conckerÂ´s bad fur day for N64, gregg quotes:

"hello, i am gregg, the grim, reaper....dont laugh"

"then what am i supposed to look like, how many grimm reapers have you met before, mate"

"now they have fish versions of those things! bloody cats, i hate those things"

i cant think of more that are especially funny at the moment...


----------



## Emil (Oct 27, 2007)

From Halo2, an elite: "Arbiter, I... I think you're cute too.."


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 27, 2007)

* DO A BARREL ROLL!*


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmh.. I could quote the whole Legacy of Kain series here... here's some favourites: 

Moebius: - "I've seen the future, vampire! The future says: You die!" 
Kain: - "But I already _am_ dead." *slash* "...and so are You."
...
Kain (after getting his heart ripped out): - "I always was considered heartless..."
...
Kain: "Vae victis!" 
...
Raziel: -"You said it yourself, Kain - there are only two sides to your coin." 
Kain: - "Apparently so. But suppose you throw a coin enough times... Suppose one day, it lands on its edge?"
...
Kain: -"One must keep his friends close, Raziel... and his enemies - even closer." 

Hm, and from Xenogears: 

"I don't engage in such gay activities." 

That cracked me up =P 

~Sylv


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 27, 2007)

I have Fury! -Fawful MLSSS

This is pathetic you sound like chapters from a self help booklet! Prepare Yourselves! -Kefka FF6.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 27, 2007)

"Evil mustard of doom!" ~Fawful


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 27, 2007)

"I HAVE FURY!" ~ Fawful

"What is a man? A miserable little pile of secrets!" ~ Dracula


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 28, 2007)

"Let me make you a drink" ~ Count Earl
"I'm the whitest guy I know" ~ Count Earl
"Thats what I get for drinking and driving!" ~ Count Earl

its corny vampire humor but I still love it XP


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 30, 2007)

"There are a lot of bandits around here so I suggest you keep your hands on your valuables."~Hiro
"Ronfar!  Get your hands out of your pants!"~Lemina
"Just doing what the boss said..."~Ronfar

My God, I busted up when I read that.

It's from Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 31, 2007)

"Balls of brass sir, polished to the Nth degree."

"Hey what do I do with this?" "Shove it up your ass!"

"%@#& I missed!"

(Not sure about the exact quote) "If you don't mind my asking what is the fine for necrophilia in cyrodill?" "Is it the first offense?" "Lets just say no."

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "I like shorts, they're comfy and easy to wear." (If you know what game that's from YOU ARE A DORK)


----------



## AlexX (Oct 31, 2007)

"I only use pyrokinesis when it's either really, really important or really, really entertaining."

"Now they'll have to face Raz, the psychonaut!"
"And... And then you'll make their heads explode?"

-all from Psychonauts, and I'm personally surprised nobody else had any memorable ones from this game


----------



## themocaw (Oct 31, 2007)

"'When victory is certain, then you must fight!' Sun Tzu said that.  And I'd say he knew a little more about fighting than you do, pal, because he invented it!  Then he perfected it, so that no man could beat him in the arena of honor!  Then he used his fight money to buy two of every animal on earth, herded them onto a boat, and then he BEAT the CRAP out of every single one of them.  And from that day forward, whenever a bunch of animals are together in one place, we call it a "Zoo!" . . . unless it's a farm."

Soldier - TF2


----------



## Spix (Nov 1, 2007)

All of my best quotes come from one game: Legend of Dragoon, specifically Dart. That guy sure was 'special' *laughs*

To dying comrade, "No, don't talk! Talking makes you die!"
-----
"This fireplace puts me in the mood to DO IT!!"
-----
"Fire is hot."


----------



## RaSona (Nov 1, 2007)

Mint has a quiet dignity about her, but I bet Marsche fucks like a tiger!

Never appeared in the western release, but the fantranslate kept it in. XD


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 4, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> You must construct additional pylons!!!!
> 
> Spawn more overlords!!!!



I swear that is the most annoying thing ever!
even worse is playing terran and hearing "you want a piece of me boi?"


----------



## AlexX (Nov 4, 2007)

RaSona said:
			
		

> Mint has a quiet dignity about her, but I bet Marsche fucks like a tiger!
> 
> Never appeared in the western release, but the fantranslate kept it in. XD


He didn't say that in the original JP version, Dejap just added that line because they felt like it. The western release's line was more accurate to his original statement.

Dejap also made a lot of other changes to the game's dialogue for no reason at all, too... Really, the western release was much more true to the original storyline. Only real change the localized version made was turning the scene with alcohol to have food instead (which they hilariously forgot to add plates to).


----------



## Dayken (Nov 5, 2007)

"All men wear masks - whether it be over their faces or over their hearts." - Godot, Phoenix Wright TaT

(I know it's uber recent, but anything else that came to mind was already mentioned in this thread.)


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2007)

"Shazbot".  See if you can guess, its an oldie but goodie


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 6, 2007)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> "Shazbot".  See if you can guess, its an oldie but goodie



Tribes 2.  Great game.  Interestingly, though, the term "Shazbot" did not *originate* with Tribes 2; no, it comes from an old (read: not-quite-ancient) TV sitcom.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2007)

For some reason, I find it hilarious you said Tribes 2 and not Tribes.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Nov 6, 2007)

"The gene pool is stagnant and I'm the minister of chlorine!" -Postal Dude
"Whoever designed this level was smoking some serious crack..." -Postal Dude
"Somebody stole my donuts now you're all gonna pay!!" -Postal Dude in police uniform

"Toasty!" -Toasty guy from Mortal Kombat
"Its official.. You SUCK!" -Shau Kon from MK


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 6, 2007)

"God and the Pigeon are one!"

If you know what game that's from, you get an E-cookie.  Mainly for being one of the three people on the planet who actually played that great game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> AzurePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> For some reason, I find it hilarious you said Tribes 2 and not Tribes.



Male Voice 2 (I think) was the best Shazbot.
Dammit! Dammit! Shazbot! Dammit! _30 second Mute for spamming_


----------



## hellpup (Nov 7, 2007)

"Not with my box of bunnies." - Full Throttle


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 7, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> For some reason, I find it hilarious you said Tribes 2 and not Tribes.



I never played the original "Starsiege: Tribes", so I wasn't sure if it was in that one or not.


----------



## Lougara (Nov 7, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> "Naughty Secrets!" ~ Interrogator Vishas, WoW
> "I'll rip the secrets from your flesh!" ~ Interrogator Vishas, WoW
> "I'm going to rip off your arms and use them to beat you into submission!" ~ Rend Blackhand, WoW



yes!! XD


----------



## Lougara (Nov 7, 2007)

Why do you chase me, mechanical yeti? WHY?!

YOU NO TAKE CANDLE!!


----------



## webkilla (Nov 7, 2007)

its all good


----------



## Meliz (Nov 11, 2007)

various games i played on emulators:

"I AM A WARRIOR!!! GIVE ME YOUR SHOES!!!" (upon storming into a random village's house)
"Fo'shizzle my nizzle, biznatch in teh hizz-AY!!!" (80 year old man in the crow's nest sees land in the distance after 7 years at sea and he's freakin' out. i laughed so hard i almost threw up.)
"you open the box and you find the ultimate sword of power! / / /... /just kidding. tool./it's a rock. a little one." (/ are were the line breaks)
"no, but i have seen them walk." (captain's reply if he's ever seen fish fly, the funny bit is that after the cutscene is over, the ship you're on is invaded by fishpeople you have to fight off.)
"hey what are you doing! you can't attack now! you gotta wait your turn!" "my turn?" "yeah! wait for that bar up there to fill up, then when the hand points at you, you have to select 'attack' if you want to attack, and THEN you can attack!" "... oh. okay." (tutorial in an rpg on how to fight. explains why people stand there and like, look at each other instead of attacking right away.)
"i love it when they go boom like that." (old miner)
"wooooooooh!" (michael jackson's moonwalker, the game where you had to hurt adults to save teh childrenz. genisis version is best. there's even a sixteen year old girl clinging to you at one point. a sign of things still to come? well, they got his love for little children right, so who knows?)

most of these were fan translations, except for the last one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 11, 2007)

"you know what's more awesomer than my power?"
"Uh, the ryno."
From: Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 11, 2007)

The Fury (MGS3)- "I see the Earth!" Launchs self into cieling way from the Earth and blows up. I cracked up laughing when I saw this for the first time.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2007)

"SUPER MARIO SUNSHINE!" -Psycho Mantis


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 11, 2007)

*Beat:* Hey! Why are you guys trying to get all the Ontama!?
*Ditties:* Master Blast commanded us to!
We must obey him because he is teh awesomesauce!
*Beat:* What's Blast planning to do with the Ontama.....

From the new DS game Ontamarama


----------



## psion (Nov 11, 2007)

"Why I'll tear off my left wheel if I was lying to you!" - Western Trade Caravan, Empire Earth III


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 11, 2007)

"I'm sick and tired, tired and sick, and perhaps a little drunk." - Reynald Jemane, Oblivion


----------



## yak (Nov 12, 2007)

You're going to travel to Cheydinhal, and find out what sort of imposter is trying to besmirch my good name. And you're going to tell him... *hic*	 ... You're going to tell him I am quite capable of besmirching my good name on my own. He should cease and desist immediately.	

--  Reynald Jemane, Oblivion


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 12, 2007)

Almost all the quotes from DoW and Star Wars Republic Commando. Too many to list.


----------



## Panzerelch (Nov 14, 2007)

Hold on to your butts

halo


----------



## Kerta-Losataure (Dec 17, 2007)

"Send that soldier a bomb or someting." [Recieved: Grenade] - A TV announcer. FFVII

"Attention: There's no business like show business. Don't throw stones in glass houses without proper protection. That is all."
and
"Intruder Alert. Alert Cancelled. Intruder Alert. Alert Cancelled. Intruder Alert. Intruder Cancelled. All intruders please report to the detention center." - A malfunctioning EVA unit. C&C Renegade.

"Da da da DA da. Da da da DA da..." - Seige tank driver. Starcraft.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 17, 2007)

"Let there be hotdogs."

Paper Mario Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2007)

"I'm a Marine son... _I'll walk on water if I have to._"
Major Strickland, _Crysis_

"Go for the eyes, Boo! _GO FOR THE EYES! HRRAAAAAAUGH!_"
Minsc, _Baldur's Gate_


----------



## Emil (Dec 17, 2007)

"Marine, did I give you permission to bitch?" Halo 2


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Dec 17, 2007)

"No, way!"

-typo in FF:VII-

"Off course!"

-Another typo in FF:VII-


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 17, 2007)

I got a good number, but I cant remember them all....

soooo 

for WoW, any of the things Nibly and Impsy say (warlock infernal question) 
Highlight:
Nibly the Almighty:  Stand back! Stand Clear! The infernal will need to be given a wide berth!
Nibly the Almighty:  BOW DOWN TO THE ALMIGHTY! BOW DOWN BEFORE MY INFERNAL DESTRY... chicken?
*Impsy rolls on the floor laughing*
Impsy: Nibly, you're and idiot.


Warcraft 3 (and ft) had a good number (damn, I'm a blizzard fanboy :x)
all of them here:  http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/256222/18136
see if you can remember who says them 
"Fear the fearsome fury of the forest fawn!"
"I'll attract the enemy with my human call." - "I'm so wasted! I'm so wasted!"
"Side effects may include: dry mouth, nausea, vomiting, water retention, painful rectal itch, hallucination, dementia, psychosis, coma, death, and halitosis. Magic is not for everyone. Consult your doctor before use."

I found this one funny... but no one else ever does... must not get the referance
"My blood cries out for the vengeance of my people's blood, which can only be repaid with twice as much blood! Or maybe three times        as much blood! Like, if you went to hell and it was full of blood, and that blood was on fire, and it was raining blood, then maybe THAT would be enough blood. But, uh... probably not."


okay enough of that...

oh yeah, anything gladus said was good =)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 18, 2007)

"BURN in righteous fire!" - WoW
"BY FIRE BE PURGED!" - Ragnaros
"BLADES OF LIGHT!" - Herod. (Best used when spinning)


Anise: "Colonel you're so amazing, how do you do it?"
Jade: "Simple - I drink people's blood."
Anise: "Huh?"
Jade: *sigh* "It's so hard when people take me serious."

"Alright, that's it! I have had it with these balthazar-blasted drakes on this balthazar-blasted plain!" - Koss


----------



## Heath (Dec 18, 2007)

-


----------



## DarkSunDS (Dec 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 18, 2007)

"I've never cast this before. Hang on!" -- Acolyte Sousuke (Guild Wars) (For some reason, he always seems to say this before he casts Star Burst.)
"Oh! Ew! Blood!" -- Tahlkora (Guild Wars) (What really makes this funny is that I have her setup as second profession Necromancer. ^_^)
"Are you pondering what I'm pondering?" -- Vekk (Guild Wars) (Vekk's voice actor is Maurice LaMarche, known for doing the voice of The Brain.)

"Quit making love, Move! Move! Move!
Quit making the beast with two backs Move Move Move!" -- Halo outtakes
"'Various inarticulate shouts of unrestrained combat rage.' Are you guys completely f---ed up? Inarticulate? Alright, I'll give you inarticulate, I got your motherf---ing inarticulate." -- Halo outtakes

"Look at you, hacker. A pathetic creature of meat and bone, panting and sweating as you run through my corridors. How can you challenge a perfect, immortal machine?" -- SHODAN (System Shock) (Is it just me, or does that sounds almost, sexual, in a way?)


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 18, 2007)

"Remember, Android Hell is real, and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance." -GLaDOS, Portal

I love a lot of lines in games, that was just the first thing that popped up.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, almost forgot: Anything that HK-47 says.

eg: "Definition: 'Love' is making a shot to the knees of a target 120 kilometers away using an Aratech sniper rifle with a tri-light scope.
Statement: This definition, I am told, is subject to interpretation. Obviously, love is a matter of odds. Not many meatbags could make such a shot, and fewer would derive love from it. Yet for me, love is knowing your target, putting them in your targeting reticle, and together, achieving a singular purpose, against statistically long odds."

eg2: "Clarification: Itâ€™s just that,you have all these squishy parts master! And all that water! How the constant sloshing doesnâ€™t drive you mad, I have no idea."


----------



## Amundoryn (Dec 20, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> "Go for the eyes, Boo! _GO FOR THE EYES! HRRAAAAAAUGH!_"
> Minsc, _Baldur's Gate_



Minsc FTW!

-Boo makes a little hamster squeak-
Minsc:  "Boo says, 'WHAT?!'"


----------



## Mianame (Dec 20, 2007)

"They call me The Flaming Butsnuff"
~Amarant, FF IX

Of course this quote only happens if you name him Butsnuff


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty much any quote from Portal is great, especially the song at the end.


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 27, 2007)

Spongebob~"Soo ... 'Okay' is the magic wishing word?"
Patrick~"Well, It used to be owakasaouaweesnahtikitikigrittlebitskaweenasnouser but I kept forgetting it."

From SpongebOb: Battle for Bikini Bottom (Xbox)


----------



## BassMan (Dec 27, 2007)

My Top 10 Video Game quotes:
10. "Take off every zig! Move zig for great justice!" -Zero Wing
9. "Hey! No money, no funny bunny honey!" -Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
8. Voice-Over: "Homer needs food badly!" Homer: "Homer also needs beer badly!" -The Simpsons Game (NeverQuest level)
7. "All your base are belong to us" -Zero Wing
6. "They've perfected the art of not wrestling" -WWF War Zone (Jim Ross)
5. "Perhaps this will get more interesting, maybe they'll bite each other" -WWF War Zone (Jim Ross)
4. "Ah screw this! I'm getting a beer!" -The Simpsons Game (God)
3. Lois: "Brian, time for a visit from Mr. Hoover!" Brian: "No! No! Not Mr. Hoover! (barks at the vaccum then runs outside)" -Family Guy (the video game, not the series)
2. "(After staring at you and tapping on the glass of your TV) Daddy? Someone's looking at me!" -The Simpsons Game (Ralph Wiggum)
1. "Thank you Mario, but our princess is in another castle... Just kidding! Ha! Ha! Ha!" -Super Mario Bros. 3 (Princess Peach)

My top 10 Pinball game quotes:
10. "Ima supa now!" -Super Maro Bros. Pinball
9. "Give him his freakin' money already!" -The Sopranos
8. "Ow! Now why did you have to do that!?" -Funhouse
7. "Yum yum!" -Roller Coaster Tycoon pinball
6. "C'mon! Even Kenny's mom has a quarter!" -South Park pinball
5. "Hey! Quit playing with the clock!" -Funhouse
4. "Welcome to this thing of ours!" -The Sopranos
3. "Pinbot stranded!" -Taxi
2. "I bet I can play the accordian too!" -Demoliton Man pinball
1. "Ooo tease me baby!" -Playboy

Top 10 PC Game Quotes
10. "I can see this relationship is something we'll all have to work at!" -Doom (with the Hitchiker's Guide to the Galexy wad file)
9. "Are you still touching me? Don't you have a kingdom to run?" -Warcraft
8. "Hey! We're not brainless anymore!" -Warcraft 2
7. Voice: "He kinda dresses like Sonny Bono!" Text: "He dresses like a fool" -Quest for Glory 4: Shadows of Darkness
6. "Moin Leiven!" -Wolfenstein 3D
5. "Go away, we're like, huh-huh, closed!" -Duke Nukem 3D
4. "Ah, much better!" -Duke Nukem 3D
3. "I don't see you touching any of the other elves that way!" -Warcraft
2. "Stop rocking the boat!" -Warcraft 2
1. "I don't have time to play with myself!" -Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0ShAbo9ZQ
Portal Final Battle (Possible Spoilers)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8foSL_G-oi0&feature=related
Sentry Robot Quotes (btw I did not make these)


----------



## Pengu (Jan 17, 2008)

lance.f said:
			
		

> all your base..now theres one i thought i would here by now



Damn i was going to use that one. Anywho i love every word that comes from GLaDos.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a new favourite, the opening line of The Darkness:
"I remember the night of my twenty-first birthday. That was the first time I died."
I just started playing that game a second time through, and the voice acting is bloody awesome in it. Very good scripting.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2008)

lance.f said:
			
		

> Edward ff4> you spoony bard
> Peach mario 3 ''thank you mario but our princess is in another castle ha ha just kidding bye bye''
> 
> Whats yers ^v^


To the left!
To the right!
To the skies!
Shaaake your booty!

Quote from: Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction when you have to activate a door and the pirates in the background direct you in the jig. The lines here are exactly what they say. Cracks me up every time! XD


----------



## AlexX (Jan 17, 2008)

> You there! In the bushes! You have until the count of five before I start throwing sharp objects.
> 
> One... Two... Four...


By Volke from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr. Isaac Kleiner: Never fear, Gordon, she's de-beaked and completely harmless. The worst she might do is attempt to couple with your head. Fruitlessly!

made me giggle


----------



## apocolypse (Jan 21, 2008)

"once you pull the pin mister grenade isnt your freind any more"
one of a call of dutys


----------



## Gol22 (Jan 22, 2008)

"I'm drivin."
"F*$# you, i'm driving."  - Army of Two

"I got a question for you Abby. How many lesbian snipers does it take to knock down a wall?"
"Hey Abby! Now you know what its like to have a man inside you!" -Delgado, Jericho


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 22, 2008)

_"Not in cruelty, not in wrath,
The reaper came today;
An angel visited this gray path,
And took the Cube away."_

--Written on a wall in a "hidden" area of the "Companion Cube" level in Portal.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for going off topic, but thats an awesome avatar Gol22, I bloody love Zero Punctuation.

Reminds me of another quote:
"A man chooses, a slave obeys."
Andrew Ryan from Bioshock


----------



## Animefur (Jan 23, 2008)

You damn fool, now you will witness the power of the Albatross!

-Bionic Commando / NES version


----------



## Zelraen (Jan 23, 2008)

"That is rated -3 on the manliness scale." --Kiros FFVIII

"Shut up! Sit your ass down in that chair and DRINK YOUR GODDAMN TEA!" --Cid FFVII

"People are capable of kindness beyond angels, yet we also commit sins that would put a demon to shame... " --Raogrimm FFXI

"That is rated -3 on the manliness scale." --Kiros FFVIII

"Perhaps you've heard this story? Once, when people were pure and innocent, there was a box they were told never to open. But one man went and opened it anyway. He unleashed all the evils of the world: envy... greed... pride... violence... control... All that was left in the box was a single ray of light: Hope." --Banon FFVI

As long as you don't get your hopes up, you can take anything.  You feel less pain.  -- Squall FFVIII

I don't care what you're doing, so much as the idiotic way that you are doing it.  -- Vincent FFVII

Too much hope is the opposite of despair, an overpowering love may consume you in the end. -- Vincent FFVII

Peace is but a shadow of death, desperate to forget its painful past.. though we hope for promising years.  After shedding a thousand tears, yesterday's sorrow constantly nears.  And while the moon still shines blue, by dawn, it will turn a scarlet hue. -- Kuja FFIX

Yeah.  My FFXI LS had a thread on quotes, so I nabbed the ones I had posted


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's see ... well, all of the quotes from Portal, obviously... Then ...

"Er ... You don't look at any of the other villagers like that..." - Black & White (With the patch to hear thoughts)

"The crowd loves you! They're calling out for Freebird! Are you sure you wanna play Freebird? <Yes option> You _sure_ you wanna play Freebird? <Yes option> Are you _really_ sure you wanna play Freebird? <yes option> No, seriously, you wanna play Freebird? <Yes option> Last chance! You wanna play Freebird? <Yes option, cut to loading screen> AND THIS BIRD YOU CANNOT CHANGE!" - Guitar Hero 2

"Give me your gun ... C'mon, I'm the reason you just got hurt!" "No! I can't let a civilian do that. It's against regulations" "Yeah, well I didn't think they had zombie-infested malls in mind when they _wrote_ those regulations, kid. I've covered wars, y'know" - Dead Rising. Jessy and Frank in a corridor.

"You're looking for 'Guitar Solo I' in practice mode" - Guitar Hero 2, Freebird loading screen.

"I swear, officer! That TV disconnected itself and flew through the window on its own!" - Guitar Hero 3 loading screen.

"Jester's gonna spank ya butt, spank you on the buuuu?" - Devil May Cry 3. Jester taunting Lady, before being interrupted by Vergil.

"Hmm ... How curious."
"Fire's bad for the complexion. I burn easily. Never tan." - Devil May Cry 4. Nero taunting Berial after extinguishing his flames.

"Formatiiiiiioooooon C! Time to shuffle up and deal! I've got a killer hand!"
"*mocking voice* I've got a killer hand!"
"You're gonna get it!"
"*mocking voice*You're gonna get it!"
"QUIT IMITATING MEEEE!"
"*mocking voice* QUIT IMI-Ahh, this is dumb"
"...*cries*" - God Hand. Gene taunting the Mad Midget Five during the second fight.


----------



## BryanB (Jan 23, 2008)

"Your momma ain't here to shoot that rifle, boy! Get outta that trench!" *gets out and is promptly blown up by a mortar*
lawl


----------



## Carthage100 (Jan 31, 2008)

"Whats That?" Issac from Raw Danger


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 2, 2008)

"I want you to know... that when i get out of here.. im going to eat YOUR soul!" ~Clive Barkers Jericho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGmIu1-9lZc

my GOD i cant think of a better one right now


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 2, 2008)

Kain (Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen): I came upon one of Nupraptor's serving girls, catatonic with fear, choking out half-words through bloodied, broken teeth. Although tempted by hunger, I stayed my hand, allowing her to tell her story. She spoke of her Lord Nupraptor, driven to insanity by the brutal slaying of his beloved Ariel. She spoke of his self-mutilation, sewing his eyes and lips shut to deny the outside world. Fueled by despair and hopelessness, he turned his magic on the Circle, infecting their minds with his madness. Nupraptor cared for nothing now, save his pathetic self-pity. Scars such as hers would never heal. Death would only be a mercy.


----------



## Chak (Feb 2, 2008)

"You must have thought you weren't gonna die today, surpriiiiiiize..."  ya gotta love Postal Dude ^^


----------



## Fallen (Feb 2, 2008)

"Fallen you ****ing idiot, you bubbled the tank!"
-My guild master, WoW.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 3, 2008)

Chak said:
			
		

> "You must have thought you weren't gonna die today, surpriiiiiiize..."  ya gotta love Postal Dude ^^



Oh my god i LOVE POstal, almost forgot about it

"Would you sign my petition?"
"Please sign the petition"
"Sign the goddamn petition"
"are you gonna sign the petition or is it gonna be your remaining family members?" 
~Postal Dude, Postal 2, Tuesday.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 3, 2008)

" All right chaps lets do this. LEEEEEEROOOY JEEENKINS!" 
WoW. 

Epic... thats al i have to say.

Me and some friends durning a lan party.

Me: I see the guy with our flag!
Friend: Where is he?!
Me:...*Blam!*... He's in a better place now...


----------



## Chak (Feb 3, 2008)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Me and some friends durning a lan party.
> 
> Me: I see the guy with our flag!
> Friend: Where is he?!
> Me:...*Blam!*... He's in a better place now...



LMAO! ok, now THAT was epic! XD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 3, 2008)

Chak said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Yeah we had sooooo much fun there.  

Another time we were playing 4 player coop on legendary...
Will- Dude what are you doing back there?
Me: What the hell do you think I'm doing!? I'm covering our rear?!
Harry:  There not in our rear! There over there!
Me: Fiiiiine...* goes up and starts attacking.*
5 mins later
Harry: Shiiit!? They're attacking us from behind!?
Me:  Gee.. who saw this coming... 

Everyone but me died. I eventually fought the flood off and my friends respawned and i was like . "ok... who are we going to listen to for tactical advice now?"


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Feb 3, 2008)

Rikku - "Think we need a password?"
Paine - "How about kick - it's - ass."

One of my favs from FFX-2.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2008)

Only one I can think of at the moment that really amused me:

"Are you a PROFESSIONAL moron or just a gifted amateur?!"
-one of the vitriolic lines CJ will yell at idiot drivers in GTA: San Andreas.


----------



## Rasiel Draconis (Feb 4, 2008)

Kewletts (as they fire on you with a death-in-a-box)

"Hey, Where are you going? We're trying to save you from your horrible icky uglyness!"

"Come back! Trust us! This will only hurt for a minute!"

"You look like a particularly scrawney monster"

"How is he fighting back? They don't do that?"

"Stop That! Stop that right now!"

"Hey! You're just supposed to die, just like the other ugly things in this village."

All these are from the game Raze's Hell.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2008)

ES: "The President of the United-Fucking-States-of-America! Who'd you think I was talking about? Who the fuck- who is- what- I should kick your fucking ass, who is this?!"

From Fallout 2, a result of one of the dialog branches you can open up with an Enclave soldier at the Gecko Power Plant.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 6, 2008)

"Rule# 1.  Kill them before they kill you"- Scorch. Republic Commando.


----------



## Nalerenn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, FFX-2 ... some golden quotes in there...

Yuna: "Gimme a 'Y'!"
Rikku: "Gimme a 'R'!"
Paine: "Gimme a break..."

Yuna: "Duck suit!" (Or something to that effect)
Paine: "Duck _what_?"

Rikku: "Snake? Snake! SNAKE!"

Paine: "Looks like my sword could use a new sheath ... any volunteers?"


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 13, 2008)

_"Groovy!"_ -Earthworm Jim. <(n_n)>

_"Souls... Come unto me!"_ -Nightmare, Soul Calibur II.

_"Hiiiiiii!"_ -Kirby, Smash Bros. Melee. <(^o^)^

_"I hope she made lotsa spaghetti!"_ -Luigi, Hotel Mario. xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 15, 2008)

Why do we have to choose between certain death and probable death?- Clank from TOD


----------



## Azure (Mar 17, 2008)

"AAAAAAHHHHHHH, Fresh Meat!!!!!!!!!"  The Butcher on the 2nd level in Diablo.

"..."  Many, many useless NPCs that every RPG hosts.


----------

